# What happened?



## MrsT15 (May 19, 2016)

All my life I've been accustomed to large, dark brown, infrequent stools. I had an insecurity with going to the bathroom anywhere but home, so I used to hold back on having any BM's which I know now is so not good to do. For the last few years or so, I've really tried to focus on being as healthy as possible. I have PCOS and was trying to lose weight before my wedding August 2015, I ended up losing 42 lbs on my own over a few years of trying and right before my wedding I started Phentermine and that helped me lose another 10lbs. June of this year I was the Matron of Honor in my friend's wedding so I had a lot of things on my plate. I started having loser (not diarrhea, but soft) narrower stools and was having a BM every morning which I'd never been used to. I started to think it was because I'd been working on being healthy, that I was getting into a better routine and eating the right foods. Then I started to question why my BM's were not dark brown anymore, but more light tan and why they were narrow and not big. Then of course I stumbled on all the warning signs of colon cancer. I went to my PCP and she told me it was probably IBS and gave me a laxative which didn't really do much. I still had the thin stools, and the bloating and cramping so I asked if my PCP would prescribe me a probiotic and the relief was almost instantly with the nausea and cramping, but she suggested I go to a GI Dr. and get a colonoscopy. My Dad had polyps removed when he got his colonoscopy in his 50's. I went to a GI Nurse practitioner and she suggested a flex sig but I was pregnant at the time, I'm 32 and I recently had a miscarriage this last October and since I'm still having the thin stools (sometimes just a pile of thin pieces) and they scheduled a colonoscopy for January 4. I'm scared that if my husband and I don't keep trying to get pregnant that I'll miss whatever window we might have left...but if I get pregnant they can't do the colonoscopy. The GI nurse I recently saw said she doesn't think I have colon cancer, but they have to rule it out (understandable) but what are my chances of having this? Could my bowel changes be cause from me eating better and maybe my colon shrank? From my blood work done 6 months ago I have no signs of anemia, and no weight loss. The only flag was my elevated cholesterol.

I don't want to negotiate with my heath or have to worry about it, but I am feeling so stuck right now and I'm scared and don't know what to do. The colonoscopy truly terrifies me.


----------



## Savannah88 (May 23, 2016)

Colonoscopies are not that scary, the prep is the worst part, and yes diet changes can impact how your stomach feels


----------



## MrsT15 (May 19, 2016)

I don't know why I have it in my head, but it's terrifying to me...

Can diet changes cause your colon to shrink at all? making more narrow stools? I used to be very unhealthy, and changed to all organic and working hard to be healthier in what I eat and working out.


----------



## Allypie (Dec 1, 2016)

I honestly felt terrified too. The thought was scary. The only thing that was tough was the prep. Where you need to clean out your bowels. But other than that. It's fine. The good thing is they can put you to sleep and you wont feel a thing. you can do it!!  Im 19 and i did it, if i can do it, then you can too! Just stay strong and you will be fine, and once its done, its done.


----------



## MrsT15 (May 19, 2016)

Thank you Allypie that's very comforting to know I'm not alone. If you don't mind me asking, why did you have to have one so young? I am trying to stay positive, but this idea of colon cancer is plaguing me, and I have to wait a month now to find out


----------



## Allypie (Dec 1, 2016)

I have ibs so i usually always have problems but then I had black and red spots in my stool and my tummy was always working but it wasn't diarrhea though. But i was suffering to keep food in and stay hydrated. One day i went to the bathroom and blood and muscus came out so my mom took me to the hospital and the doctor suggested that they need to do a colonoscopy coz it could be something serious because of the blood. And also I always suffer with my tummy real badly so he said its best o just do it so they can check for why im always suffering. Turned out I had gastrointestinal bleeding. Nothing too serious. But i still have no answers for all my other issues. Sadly. Aww im really sorry. I can imagine how stressful that must feel  but just stay strong through it all and hope for the best!! Most times the thing we are scared/stressed the most about dont end uo happening. Try to stay calm and relax. Your GI nurse did say that she doubts it, they just have to rule it out so keep reminding yourself of that!


----------



## MrsT15 (May 19, 2016)

Wow, so glad to hear something that sounds so scary turned out to be less scary after all. That gives me a lot of hope. Thank you so much for your kind words, it means more than you know! I'm sorry you didn't get any other answers for your stomach issues  that's so frustrating...hopefully you'll get relief soon. When I used to get nausea and cramping my PCP prescribed me VSL#3 and the relief was seriously instantaneous. Maybe something to ask your Dr about if you're having any of that?


----------



## Allypie (Dec 1, 2016)

Aww thank you, yeah it was such a relief. Aw I'm glad it does. And its only a pleasure! I'm so happy to be able to help encourage you. aww and its okay, thank you so much. Oh thank you, yeah I do. I shall ask about that. Just really keep strong. and know that no matter what happens you have people who care about you and will be there for you! I really hope that everything works out for you. <3


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

Mrs. T15. Amen on the VLS#3. Worked instantaneously for me also.


----------

